# WebShop Hosten ? Wo ?



## CvH (29. April 2002)

Ich möchte gerne eien Webshop haben und dafür brauch ich natürlich nen Anbieter !

Ich hab derzeit nur bei Stzarto eiene gefundne der Halbwegs was kann und nicht gleich so teuer ist !

Ich suche eiene der so ca 25€im monat kostet !
Billiger ist dann auch wurscht =)

Kennt jemand anbieter die sowas haben !?


----------



## Wolf of Doom (30. April 2002)

http://www.prosite.de
hosteurope.de
http://www.puretec.de


cya

wolf


----------

